# Principiantes > Preguntas Frecuentes >  Tiendas en Canarias

## mghmagic

Hola, vivo en Canarias, Tenerife y la verdad esque estoy bastante necesitado de material. Lo que pasa es que aquí no encuentro una sola tienda...he publicado esto para ver si alquien me prodía decir donde encontrar alguna tienda donde vendan algo relacionado con la magia...aunque solo vendan Bycicle... 

Muchas Gracias  :Wink1:

----------


## Magnano

www.tiendamagia.com
lo siento no poderte ayudar mas pero según las reglas del foro que ya te has leido no se pueden mencionar otras tiendas. Esta tienda te garantizo que tiene un sevicio increible y te deja casi siempre con un grado de satisfacción muy alto

un abrazo

----------


## mghmagic

No ya tiendamagia es una tienda que la verdad me resulta muy buena, lo que pasa que para la gente de Canarias los gastos de envio son excesivos. He hecho varios pedidos y la verdad que se me quitan las ganas de hacer más porque me dejo el dinero allí. Por eso preguntaba si por lo menos bycicle se pueden comprar en alguna tienda de Tenerife.
Pero Gracias de todas formas.

----------


## Magnano

en el cortefrances a lo mejor encuentras algo

----------


## mghmagic

Cortefracés?? Corte Inglés no? y Gracias por esa información me pasaré a ver si encuentro algo por ahí

----------

